# Meet Little Nanook!



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

So I took a chance on taking an oops litter baby that I hadn't met, and boy did it pay off! Introducing Nanook of the North: 
Tomorrow she will be 6 weeks old. 









The morning after I got her home, I found she had barricaded herself into her igloo. I started calling her Nanook as a joke - but smartypants would poke her head out whenever I said "Nanook!" So it seemed silly to call her anything else. 

She loves to sit on my shoulder! 








She seems to be a born shoulder rat. As soon as I put her up there she just relaxes and starts chattering, and nuzzling me. 










When she's in her cage she loves to play hide and seek by popping out of her fleece tunnel, and she wrestles with my hand. She's a confident little girl and she's learning fast. She has met the big girls once or twice, but I want her to get a little bigger before she moves in with them. In the meantime, we are having so much fun and I LOOOOOOVE her! Hooray for Nanook!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Aw, I'm glad things are working out for you and Nanook! I recall reading your earlier posts about being worried that you might get a PEW rat different than the baby whose picture you fell in love with the first time so it's great that you've ended up so pleased with her!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

She's so adorable! :3


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Very cute! Congrats to you and your little igloo dweller!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

OMG! She's just beautiful!


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

What a sweetie! So lucky to have a confident rat so young! And so chill to get beautiful pics too!


----------

